# Hello - New to TAM - Rough Patch



## FernFaux

Hello, 

I'm new to TAM. I've been reading discussions for a couple of weeks and decided to join so I can post my own questions and comments. 

I've been married 15 years and recently hit a rough patch. It's been pretty hard. I realize I need a sounding board and support. 

Thanks, Fern


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Welcome and hopefully you get some helpful advice.


----------



## Numb26

Hello and welcome. There are plenty of good people here who can help


----------



## SunCMars

Expose your rough parts to us, so that we can see that it gets sanded smooth, and not lazily, painted over.


----------



## FernFaux

Thanks for the warm welcome. I appreciate the quick responses, it feels like someone is there. Thank you. 

I just posted about my rough patch in "Relationships and Addiction," I think that might be the best place to start. 








Understanding Addiction & Dealing w My Anger –...


I'm new to TAM. I've been reading discussions here for a couple of weeks. I’ve hit a pretty rough patch in my marriage and could use a sounding board. We’re in our late 40’s, no kids, married 15 years and lived together 5 years before that. I’ve two questions for the TAM community about...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## cheonbsonMi

hi! here you;ll find a great support, darling!


----------

